# Pic request to TUNERSHOP customers: pls post your vw & audi here



## cheffe (Nov 29, 2002)

This thread is for all people who purchased their wheels through TUNERSHOP. We are in business since 1992 and there should be enough pictures around here to post them.
I would appreciate if anyone would like to post pictures of VW / Audi with wheels from TUNERSHOP. Please add wheel, size & location.
I will start this thread with my black Audi A8:
























Oxigin Lexor
10x20 with 245-40-20
11x20 with 275-35-20
Germany
and Christian´s blue MK4:
























Tracer Tech 2
9x17 with 215-40-17
10x17 with 245-35-17
Germany


----------

